# chances of students visa getting rejected in joining TAFE



## chella

hi,
I'm chella from India.I've completed my Masters in apparel technology and management and worked for four yrs now.I worked as a merchandiser and would like to continue studying in Visual merchandising.I applied for diploma in visual merchandising in kangan institute,melbourne and got admission for feb 2012 intake.now my local agent is telling me that the chances of my visa getting rejected is very high since I'm coming for a lower degree.I applied for this particular course since there are only two institutes in India providing this course in India which is a post graduate diploma in visual merchandising.I'm in a big confusion whether to apply for the visa and go about it or not.bcos i dont want to take the risk of visa rejection bcos it'll be a question throughout my life whenevr i travel.pls advise.bcos i dont want to apply for master's just to get a visa.is there any way to pursue my career in studying that course.pls do help me.


----------



## xainab

*hi*

hi Chella i read your post. as i can see you posted it somewhere in 2011. please tell me was your visa got accepted?


----------



## Lahore

Students who are coming for diplomas usually have to go through interview in case of High Risk countries, plus they have to satisfy the case officer that they wont overstay in Australia. It all depends on the case officer whether you will get a visa or not. I am sure the visa grant rates are lower for these students as compared to those who are applying for Masters or Bachelors programs. But there is no ban or anything!


----------



## xainab

Lahore said:


> Students who are coming for diplomas usually have to go through interview in case of High Risk countries, plus they have to satisfy the case officer that they wont overstay in Australia. It all depends on the case officer whether you will get a visa or not. I am sure the visa grant rates are lower for these students as compared to those who are applying for Masters or Bachelors programs. But there is no ban or anything!


thanks Lahore for the insight. what do you think my chances of getting visa if i apply after BBA Hons and 2.5 years gap? i am sure chances are equal to none.


----------



## Lahore

Your chances are never zero as long as people are getting visas for these courses. It depends on alot of factors. Now lets consider your 2.5 years gap. If you are able to convince the CO that you will be able to secure a job after studying this course, you may very well get a visa. You have to mention in your application about all the things you did during this 2.5 years of time and convince the CO that you genuinely want to resume your studies. Your proposed course should be closely related to your undergrad degree. However if you intend to change your field, you have to mention the reasons for this change of field in your application as well as SoP. Write a very impressive SoP detailing everything you want CO to know about you. You will get an interview call from the Islamabad HC, so be prepared for all the possible questions they may ask you. Preferably get admission in a University where you can apply for visa via SVP.


Everything i mentioned above is very important. Make an effort with this application and just hope for the best.


----------



## xainab

Thanks a lot Lahore ..now I think I would rather consider it...your answer means a lot. Thanks a bunch


----------

